# gsi



## borolad55 (Apr 5, 2011)

looking for old shipmates from seismic vessels RW Olson, JE Jonsson and the Bering Seal worked on these boats from 1980-1987


----------



## chadders (Mar 13, 2006)

borolad55 said:


> looking for old shipmates from seismic vessels RW Olson, JE Jonsson and the Bering Seal worked on these boats from 1980-1987


Hi Borolad, I was on the Olson from April '80 to April '81 as mate and then Master. We worked the North Sea off Galway, Bay of Biscay and then off Den Helder. Were you around then?
Chadders


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

I was vessel administrator for JEJ and RWO 1982 - 1984 based in Aberdeen office. Also occasionally helped out with Bering in Aberdeen and Lerwick.


----------



## borolad55 (Apr 5, 2011)

hi i was on the RW Olson in1981 joined in Den Helder , i worked in the dog house my name is Gordon Worthy and i'm from Middlesbrough


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Gordon,
Remember you well and your antics in the Lerwick Hotel but least said soonest mended.

Bob


----------

